# Arteon Interior Vibrating / Rattling - Quality issues?



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Anyone's Arteon plagued with audible rattles / vibrations from audio / driving?

I've posted about this in the infuriating thread. I've taken my '20 SEL-P R-Line into the dealer (owned it for 3 months) 6 times for them to assess vibrations in the doors that result from the stereo. I'm getting fed up with this; It's not the dealers fault, but I also didn't pay for a premium vehicle for these low-quality issues. The issue persists in the front doors primarily, however it's in both the rears also. For someone with a musician's ear, this is OCD-like annoying. I had better quality in my MK6.5 GLI for 1/3 the price. 

Outside of the doors, I have noticed small clicking in the sunroof area from driving / stereo also. This one is the worst, as there's no direct way to assess where it is.

For almost every issue i've had so far with rattling inside the doors, it has resulted from the silver trim that runs along the top of the interior of the doors. It's almost as if the trim does not sit flush with the door panel, with the smallest room of space to bounce back and forth. The dealer has assessed this by installing felt tape, and rubber insulators all along the door but it keeps progressing into different areas on all sides. I have also had an issue inside the arm rest which seems to have come back in the passenger front door. Almost every vibration can be solved by lightly applying pressure (and i mean, the most miniscule amount of force) to the nearby region of the silver trim to stop the rattling. Obviously, nobody drives like this nor should have to. 

It has gotten to the point where a field engineer from VW is now assessing and diagnosing the issue. I am waiting to hear back from the dealer on VW's response, as they have a policy to fix something so many times until they replace the part entirely. I am not against getting new door panels, but I am worried that the issue is going to continue to persist even after replacement. 

As of right now, post 6 visits and diagnosis, I sat down to figure out where each one is coming from; with the car stationary in my garage and the stereo going at a non-controversial volume (less than half way). There are 4 spots (not including the sunroof area):

Underneath the interior drivers door handle, inside the silver trim
Underneath the rear point of the silver trim, inside the passenger front door.
Underneath the rear point of the silver trim in both the rear doors.

Does anyone have experience with quality assurance like this? I almost feel like VW should be held responsible and i'm not sure how they could compensate me if the issue continue to persists. I would love to say "I'll take a new model of equivalence" as the car hasn't even hit 5000 miles, though that is not realistic. I am certainly going to push for all 4 new door panels if they are offering to replace the front (the primary issue). 

Usually, I would not be against getting the doors off and lining everything myself, but with how complex the door panels are within the Arteon (each front panel is like 4+ pieces) I am not willing to break more things or cause more of an issue. 

What are your resolutions for these types of things? It stinks that they put premium stereos combined with an interior that cannot handle it, especially at normal listening levels.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

The rattling and buzzing issues seem to be fairly common in the Arteon. I've been one of the lucky few that managed to avoid any QA issues so far (2yrs).
Needless to say, a flagship sedan (and its owners) deserves better build quality. Please do keep us posted on your experience.
Some VWoA higher ups tend to browse vortex, so at the very least they need to be made aware of these persistent issues.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Peckadelic said:


> Anyone's Arteon plagued with audible rattles / vibrations from audio / driving?
> 
> I've posted about this in the infuriating thread. I've taken my '20 SEL-P R-Line into the dealer (owned it for 3 months) 6 times for them to assess vibrations in the doors that result from the stereo. I'm getting fed up with this; It's not the dealers fault, but I also didn't pay for a premium vehicle for these low-quality issues. The issue persists in the front doors primarily, however it's in both the rears also. For someone with a musician's ear, this is OCD-like annoying. I had better quality in my MK6.5 GLI for 1/3 the price.
> 
> ...


There is likely something wrong with your trims, and the annoying thing is its going to be something simple to fix, if you can find it. I don't have rattles or buzzes, but a kinda of chaffing sound over bumps and it drives me nuts. My wife doesn't hear it. I got some plastic lubricant that is designed to fix NVH issue but not had chance to try it yet and thats an alternative to felt. There are some apps on phones that generate sine wave sweeps, so what I have done in the past is to slowly sweep with a sine wave and stop when you hit resonance of your trim... at least you can play press on the door trim parts to isolate where the problem is coming from (the biggest problem is tracing the source) I know this is a PITA when you have a new car to do this kinda s...t, but the dealers wont do it and its really satisfying when you fix it yourself. I know.... why should we be doing this on a $40 k high end new sedan? Welcome to the new world of lower quality.. everything.


----------



## saikam (Mar 3, 2021)

I’ve had my ‘21 R-Line premium less than a week and have been really enjoying it so far. However, yesterday I did start to notice a vibration from the passenger side door at certain Bass frequencies, and it doesn’t have to be very loud either. If I pull on the door, the vibration stops. Kind of hoping it just disappears on it’s own (lol, not likely I suppose) because now it’s become hard to ignore.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

SDArteon said:


> There is likely something wrong with your trims, and the annoying thing is its going to be something simple to fix, if you can find it. I don't have rattles or buzzes, but a kinda of chaffing sound over bumps and it drives me nuts. My wife doesn't hear it. I got some plastic lubricant that is designed to fix NVH issue but not had chance to try it yet and thats an alternative to felt. There are some apps on phones that generate sine wave sweeps, so what I have done in the past is to slowly sweep with a sine wave and stop when you hit resonance of your trim... at least you can play press on the door trim parts to isolate where the problem is coming from (the biggest problem is tracing the source) I know this is a PITA when you have a new car to do this kinda s...t, but the dealers wont do it and its really satisfying when you fix it yourself. I know.... why should we be doing this on a $40 k high end new sedan? Welcome to the new world of lower quality.. everything.


Im thinking that there is just the smallest amount of room between the trim and the door panel, allowing it to vibrate at certain frequencies. I would love to pop the trim off, and line the back of it, but breaking the ambient lighting is a $400 fix. :L



saikam said:


> I’ve had my ‘21 R-Line premium less than a week and have been really enjoying it so far. However, yesterday I did start to notice a vibration from the passenger side door at certain Bass frequencies, and it doesn’t have to be very loud either. If I pull on the door, the vibration stops. Kind of hoping it just disappears on it’s own (lol, not likely I suppose) because now it’s become hard to ignore.


Not super excited to hear that the issue carried on into the new gen.. Have your dealer assess and document it ASAP!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I have the same rattle in my passenger door metal trim, its a pretty common problem in cars. I wonder if I can wedge some in between to stop the noise. Does anyone have instruction on how to remove the trim?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

The G Man said:


> I have the same rattle in my passenger door metal trim, its a pretty common problem in cars. I wonder if I can wedge some in between to stop the noise. Does anyone have instruction on how to remove the trim?


See if this helps:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

That video shows how to remove door panel but not the silver trim which is where the rattle is. Does anyone have any idea how the silver door trim is fasten?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

The G Man said:


> That video shows how to remove door panel but not the silver trim which is where the rattle is. Does anyone have any idea how the silver door trim is fasten?


ah I see what you mean. iirc shawn changed the silver trim to a different one. He probably knows the steps.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

The G Man said:


> That video shows how to remove door panel but not the silver trim which is where the rattle is. Does anyone have any idea how the silver door trim is fasten?


i'm pretty sure you just get in behind it with a trim tool and pop it out.. i would be careful though as stated earlier, that ambient lighting would not be cheap to fix


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Is it #7 in the pic? Looks like is held on by one screw, 1 connector and 1 clip.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Same as beaumisbro, I feel one of the few fortunate ones to not have this problem (yet?). From what I've seen on here, it seems to revolve around clips that get loose in the door, but I've also seen some people state that felt placed in certain areas remedies it as well. Good luck fixing it.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks SDVolksGTI, looks like 7 clips and no screws. when you get a chance, can you please post page 149 as well, the removal and installation instruction for the trim panel. Thanks Bud.


----------



## mw2470 (Mar 15, 2020)

I had the same issue with my sel fwd after I installed the helix subwoofer so what I did I just got adhesive foam tape from home depot seal around the trim all doors and even the trunk the rattle come from the trim against the door frame plus I tied the screws hold the trim card there is the plastic triangle it need to seal it too and the rattle from sunglasses storage it need to get sealed too now I enjoy the music with no noise anymore


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


>


You are a God amongst men my friend. When i get my car back from the dealer, if the issue still persists, i will refer to these pages. Did you have trouble with breaking clips when you pulled the doors off? or was it pretty non-straining? I took the doors off of a 2012 Passat I had a long time ago, and probably broke every clip in the process. LOL

EDIT: Btw - would you mind sharing that document with me through google drive?? I can privately message you my email address. Would be awesome to have!


----------



## mw2470 (Mar 15, 2020)

Even if you brake the clips go get them from any dealership near to you it cheap


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Peckadelic said:


> You are a God amongst men my friend. When i get my car back from the dealer, if the issue still persists, i will refer to these pages. Did you have trouble with breaking clips when you pulled the doors off? or was it pretty non-straining? I took the doors off of a 2012 Passat I had a long time ago, and probably broke every clip in the process. LOL
> 
> EDIT: Btw - would you mind sharing that document with me through google drive?? I can privately message you my email address. Would be awesome to have!


I only had a little trouble the first time I did it, it was cold at the time so every thing was stiff. But nothing broke. I would recommend a forked trim removal tool and warm weather.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Ugh.. might have to bookmark this. After getting my car back from the dealer, I hear really low rattling from the driver footwell area. Music up, speed up.. no sound.. haha


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Would like to update the thread -

My dealer got instruction from a VW Field Engineer to install VW's equivalent of Dynamat inside my doors. Pretty awesome.

Though, if the issue persists (which if it does, I won't be surprised), I will document my doings here.

Side convo - Would something like this apply to lemon law? My brother mentioned it, and I figured that would be for mechanical issues, not vibrations as some could be argued. This would be the 5th time taking in my Arteon in under 2500 miles since purchase.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I believe it varies state to state on what does qualify, but if I'm not mistaken, most have it that it must be an issue that actually inhibits the function of the vehicle. Check with a local lawyer to see though. Who knows!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I do not believe rattles and vibrations are covered under any state's lemon law.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I hate to say it but I have never experienced any car in my life so far which does not produce any rattles when the stereo is turned up.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

T16 said:


> I hate to say it but I have never experienced any car in my life so far which does not produce any rattles when the stereo is turned up.


If the rattle is louder than your music when it is turned up loud, there is some thing seriously wrong with that car, Most of rattles I have, one can only hear it when the music is low or off. When the music is loud, it covers up all the rattles, except for rattles that comes from bad speakers which should be covered by warranty.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't say that, its totally dependent on music. For instance, if you have some drum and bass, which has an isolated bass note without anything else playing, you will certainly hear lots of stuff in ANY car rattling/vibrating, unless you own a RollsRoyce/Bentley.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

T16 said:


> You can't say that, its totally dependent on music. For instance, if you have some drum and bass, which has an isolated bass note without anything else playing, you will certainly hear lots of stuff in ANY car rattling/vibrating, unless you own a RollsRoyce/Bentley.


Sure, if you are talking about aftermarket sub woofer with additional amplifiers, not factory systems like the OP’s. With the Dynaudio in the Arteon, the speakers will distort well before any panels will rattle, unless the car is defective.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

T16 said:


> I hate to say it but I have never experienced any car in my life so far which does not produce any rattles when the stereo is turned up.


I guess we should define a rattle. Everything rattles sure, I am saying distinct rattles during audio playback that are reproducible 98/100 times. The volume of these rattles increases with volume of the audio, which would eventually get drowned out. Though, that is not a reasonable solution to in-cabin quality and probably makes things worse down the road. 

My MK6.5 GLI had Fender premium audio. The door panels were less advanced than those in the Arteon, which results in less variability by default. Never had any sort of noticeable rattles at regular listening volumes, but you could certainly get some if you cranked the volume. 

However, when you are listening at a reasonable level in the Arteon (the number I counted was 12 from 0, which isn't even half volume) there are noticeable rattles. That should be unacceptable for marketed as "Premium Audio" Sure it sounds great, if you can listen past the buzzing/clicking coming from distinct spots in the door panels. 

Which leads me to:


The G Man said:


> Sure, if you are talking about aftermarket sub woofer with additional amplifiers, not factory systems like the OP’s. With the Dynaudio in the Arteon, the speakers will distort well before any panels will rattle, unless the car is defective.


I would expect that less than half volume would not provide enough distortion to disturb door paneling.


----------



## BarnabyME (Jun 16, 2019)

I own a '19 SEL-P and the only rattle I have experienced is one that sounded like it was coming from the rear door panels. After further investigation, I identified the rattle coming from the subwoofer mounted in the spare wheel well; this came loose and after tightening it down, the rattle was gone. I will share that it has come back once or twice and each time it has been addressed by re-tightening the subwoofer. I know how annoying these rattles can be and my source may not be the same as everyone else's, but I thought I would share 'just in case'...


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Peckadelic said:


> I would expect that less than half volume would not provide enough distortion to disturb door paneling.


most of the factory system I have owned, I can crank up the volume to right before the speakers starts to distort and still no rattling of door panels. I would say you have a factory defect.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey all - another update
Long story short, the dealer did not fix the problem. I highly recommend you do what I did today to fix the problem yourself: 

Go to your local auto parts store like Autozone, O’Reilly, etc and buy a trim tool kit.

Pop the trim under and above the door handle to take the doors off. You’re gonna need a T8 torx. Pop the clips around the door, lift up and set down on a stool or something below the door. You can leave the cords connected.

I took the time to do some tapping around and hunting down the vibrations myself. Using high-temp grill gasket (a fancy name for thick felt tape) I lined a bunch of places inside the door and under the exact cord clip inside the door that I got hear rattling from inside! I solved the problem that the dealer took 6+ visits to fix in under a couple hours with some cheap tools and tape. I did this for both front doors and I am incredibly impressed. Sounds great!

There is still some minor clicking behind the silver trim on the door, and I think this is my fault. It is plastic welded in, and I may have loosened things up by tugging on the door panel super hard to get it off (I left one of the screws in... hehe) though I have noticed, it’s at noticeably much higher volumes than before. It’s been a great day.

Here you can see inside the drivers side door. This is the dealers SAD excuse for “sound deadening”... the couple pieces of thin felt tape and foil tape LOL. do yourself a favor and just take the time to do it yourself. Just be careful.









here’s the tape I used:









And here’s the exact spot I had some super annoying vibrating. Placing a small strip of felt tape underneath fixed it perfectly.


----------



## seal456 (Feb 10, 2021)

Anyone able to remove the decorative silver trim on the door? Mine rattles there at the very end on both the driver and passenger door plus a few other places, but my local dealership said they couldn't replicate the problem so they didn't do anything (even though I had video recordings of the problem). I think all it needs is something to brace it. I think I could do it, if I didn't break the panels in the removal process 😬


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

seal456 said:


> Anyone able to remove the decorative silver trim on the door? Mine rattles there at the very end on both the driver and passenger door plus a few other places, but my local dealership said they couldn't replicate the problem so they didn't do anything (even though I had video recordings of the problem). I think all it needs is something to brace it. I think I could do it, if I didn't break the panels in the removal process 😬


Well, what sucks is, it's "plastic welded" into place. There are a couple clips behind the door that the trim snaps into, and then they basically glue it in with melted plastic. I was considering taking them out myself, and using glue squares to secure it between the door and the trim. You can see some of it in my pictures.


----------



## tgd2021 (Feb 21, 2021)

Had rattling in the driver’s door of my ‘21 SEL-P when playing music with deep bass, tracked it down to a just slightly loose hatch switch housing (mounted directly above the speaker in the door). Rubber tube cut and shaved down, then wedged in next to switch housing = invisible shim, problem solved.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

seal456 said:


> Anyone able to remove the decorative silver trim on the door? Mine rattles there at the very end on both the driver and passenger door plus a few other places, but my local dealership said they couldn't replicate the problem so they didn't do anything (even though I had video recordings of the problem). I think all it needs is something to brace it. I think I could do it, if I didn't break the panels in the removal process


I have replaced it with the Elegance euro version of that trim. It's screwed and clipped into place.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

To update the thread:

Taking my car in tomorrow @ 7 AM. Main issue is the sunroof rattle/creaking (Apparently a known problem with the SEL sunroofs). 
I'm also going to have them take a hack at fixing the cockpit trim rattle, along with the rear silver trim rattling.
Thankfully, this will be the last of the issues I have noticed.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Bring my car with rattle problem to the dealer is like banging my head against the wall. The dealer do not fix the rattle very often, Sometimes they make the problem worst.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

My 21 chirps all the time, depending if it is raining or sunny, chirping coming from the sunroof area…too busy to take it to the stealership…had somewhat same noise years ago with a Macan and they couldn’t resolve it


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I’m heading to stealership this morning for the chirp ( low expectations). Drove 10 hours last week and it shipped/squeaked the entire time. If I place my thumb on front of sunroof and push hard it almost stops it for a while. Tried gummy phledge before trip w no luck. I’ll report back later


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I actually had a pleasant experience at the dealer. Tech was great, thought he knew a solution after I described it, (anti friction tape on underside of sunroof that mates to seal) then had me take him for a drive because he thought he was still hearing it. He was, took headliner in front down and found 3 clips were pretty mangled. Replaced and squeak is gone Good luck and hope this helps any other squeakers


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Good for him wish they were all that conscientious.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably didn’t hurt he just got back from a week in Turks and Caicso 😎


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, I haven’t heard anything from the dealer since I dropped it off. I called today to have them give me an update.
Not sure if this is good (replacing) or bad news (can’t duplicate). They have been really good to me in the past about replacing / solving issues. Still waiting..


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Alright, as of Friday last week I got my Arteon back. Over the length of it's stay at the dealership, the shop floorman was "making many adjustments" and "having a difficult time reproducing the issue." Note, i expressed to them that I would happily show them the issue, and that the issue even occurs when driving slowly _down the road in front of the dealership_

I was moving over the weekend, so i requested the car be delivered to me. I was really happy to see my car again in the driveway!

After 1 month & 10+ days of servicing, the sunroof rattle is........... ARGUABLY WORSE THAN WHEN I GAVE IT TO THEM! How is this even possible?!

I wasn't even in my car for longer than 15 seconds. I was backing out of my driveway, and immediately heard it when the car started moving!! It continued as normal down rougher roads AND some (around turns now, and other instances..)

Just completely unacceptable. I voiced my opinion and sheer frustration with the VW Service Feedback lady who called me, and said that the service manager @ Bommarito VW Hazelwood, MO. would be calling me. Haven't heard anything back.

I am now in Huntsville, AL. There is a dealer down here that i'll be getting my 10k servicing done at. Maybe they can get the issue figured out, or have the sense to just quit wasting money and replace the entire sunroof and assembly.

Worst case scenario, I deal with it for another year and trade the car in. Upsetting, because the Arteon is my favorite car i've owned so far, but the quality is really killing me at the price point.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

This happened to me quite a few times, bringing a car into the dealer for a rattle and they make it worst or create another one. Rattles take time to track down, sometimes it take me months to find the issue, dealers obviously do not that much time. Also, I am sure VW do not pay the dealer that much money to troubleshoot rattles.


----------



## mw2470 (Mar 15, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Alright, as of Friday last week I got my Arteon back. Over the length of it's stay at the dealership, the shop floorman was "making many adjustments" and "having a difficult time reproducing the issue." Note, i expressed to them that I would happily show them the issue, and that the issue even occurs when driving slowly _down the road in front of the dealership_
> 
> I was moving over the weekend, so i requested the car be delivered to me. I was really happy to see my car again in the driveway!
> 
> ...


I had the same issue and the dealership replace the frame of the sunroof and was perfect no more creaking sound but the sunshade was sagging so i went back to fix this issue then now i have the same sound back wth honestly i don't know if it gonna be from the sunroof or from the headliner i am just waiting cuz i am gonna go in vacation so maybe after that will go check it out all you need to do tell the dealership they need to take off the headliner and find out first the sound is from headliner or from sunroof 
i am waiting too for the new 2022 to trade in


----------



## leonowj9 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ugh. I have an appointment for mine on Wednesday for the sunroof rattle. After reading this I’m debating just dealing with it.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IME it's usually not worth the hassle of having the car partially ripped apart for a rattle. It either gets worse, or at best stays the same, but then something they tore apart to get at it never goes back quite the same or whatever. The less you tear apart the factory's job assembling the car, the better...usually.

Unless it's just an absolutely obnoxious and insufferable rattle where something is CLEARLY wrong, I usually just let it go and live with it - general small rattles or what have you as things expand/contract/vibrate, good luck finding those.


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

My sunroof had a bad rattle. When the car was at the dealer I asked them to check it. When I picked up the car the told me that they did not hear the rattle. Driven off the dealers lot I could hear the rattle clearly. When I checked my VW app I could see that they did not even drive the car, so no wonder that they did not hear the rattle. I did not want to go back to de dealer, so I decided to try and fix it myself. Today I cleaned al the rubbers and the metal frame of the sunroof. After that I applied the Krytox grease to alle the rubbers and sprayed the rails on the metal frame with lithium grease (WD40). I also made some height adjustment on the glass panel, because it was a little to low on the front side (another great piece of work from my dealer, who adjusted the height after it was to heigh at first). When I took the car for a ride afterwards, there were no more rattles...

All that was needed was a torx screwdrivers, some grease and a bit of attention to detail. That last part is something that dealers don't seem to have anymore.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Erdeke said:


> My sunroof had a bad rattle. When the car was at the dealer I asked them to check it. When I picked up the car the told me that they did not hear the rattle. Driven off the dealers lot I could hear the rattle clearly. When I checked my VW app I could see that they did not even drive the car, so no wonder that they did not hear the rattle. I did not want to go back to de dealer, so I decided to try and fix it myself. Today I cleaned al the rubbers and the metal frame of the sunroof. After that I applied the Krytox grease to alle the rubbers and sprayed the rails on the metal frame with lithium grease (WD40). I also made some height adjustment on the glass panel, because it was a little to low on the front side (another great piece of work from my dealer, who adjusted the height after it was to heigh at first). When I took the car for a ride afterwards, there were no more rattles...
> 
> All that was needed was a torx screwdrivers, some grease and a bit of attention to detail. That last part is something that dealers don't seem to have anymore.


This may be a stretch, but could you post pics somehow of where these adjustments were made at? The noise is definitely in the assembly somewhere.


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

> This may be a stretch, but could you post pics somehow of where these adjustments were made at? The noise is definitely in the assembly somewhere.


I will try to take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Bringing this one back from the dead. Had the sunroof on my 21 replaced at 1.5k miles for the sunroof creak. This happened at the end of the summer last year when temps started dropping.

Was fine all year. Now, with the temps creeping back up to the 90s, it's back. Only happens on hot days. It's super frustrating. I hear it with the air and music on. It's non stop. It's my only gripe with the car and it looks like I have to live with it.


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Peckadelic said:


> Anyone's Arteon plagued with audible rattles / vibrations from audio / driving?
> 
> I've posted about this in the infuriating thread. I've taken my '20 SEL-P R-Line into the dealer (owned it for 3 months) 6 times for them to assess vibrations in the doors that result from the stereo. I'm getting fed up with this; It's not the dealers fault, but I also didn't pay for a premium vehicle for these low-quality issues. The issue persists in the front doors primarily, however it's in both the rears also. For someone with a musician's ear, this is OCD-like annoying. I had better quality in my MK6.5 GLI for 1/3 the price.
> 
> ...


i had the same annoying sound near the sunroof, found it to be the plastic cover over the camera. i used plastidip onvthe inside so it was no longer plaric on plastic. mentioned before at this thread.








Buzzing noise from passenger side


After several weeks of trying to locate, i finally came across the vibrating noise from inside the cabin. what sounded like the front passenger vent, was actually the light fitting in the overhead console. i followed the guide to remove it and there is 2 lugs at the front of the light module...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Peckadelic said:


> Anyone's Arteon plagued with audible rattles / vibrations from audio / driving?
> 
> I've posted about this in the infuriating thread. I've taken my '20 SEL-P R-Line into the dealer (owned it for 3 months) 6 times for them to assess vibrations in the doors that result from the stereo. I'm getting fed up with this; It's not the dealers fault, but I also didn't pay for a premium vehicle for these low-quality issues. The issue persists in the front doors primarily, however it's in both the rears also. For someone with a musician's ear, this is OCD-like annoying. I had better quality in my MK6.5 GLI for 1/3 the price.
> 
> ...


also ran some silver flexible rubber between the trim faces. it has stopped many small rattles,clicks








What did you do today to your Arteon?


Yeah I actually want a 3 car garage just to have good parking for two cars lol. Then wife can have the small stall and I can have the big one and be like 12 feet away from her lol




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am as OCD if not worse than the next car enthusiast, and rattles drive me up the wall, however you are on a hiding to nothing here.
No matter what you do, you fix one, then another will come. The very LAST thing that ever, ever helps, is disturbing the factory fit interior. I have yet to see a car EVER go back the way it came apart and actually be better in terms of rattles.
Either turn up the stereo, train your mind to not care, or sell it and switch to another car which you have test driven and PROVEN to be silent inside.


----------



## DDavad (11 mo ago)

Guys my problem is only the sunroof. Anyone have an idea would should I tell my dealer I can feel it come from the right behind, but that is all i know


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

DDavad said:


> Guys my problem is only the sunroof. Anyone have an idea would should I tell my dealer I can feel it come from the right behind, but that is all i know


If you're under warranty, and the sound is easily producible, have them take a look. 

If they try lying about not hearing anything, take it in and have them look until they decide to take action - since you're covered under warranty.


----------



## DDavad (11 mo ago)

Peckadelic said:


> If you're under warranty, and the sound is easily producible, have them take a look.
> 
> If they try lying about not hearing anything, take it in and have them look until they decide to take action - since you're covered under warranty.


will do,
have sent the car to them 3 times to fix a noise issue from the steering wheel 
thinking about find another dealer store


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Yeah pretty common with the rattles. I have most of these as well, I just gave up chasing them down. It’s cheap hard plastic with no soft damping tape. They cheaper out on this car in areas.


----------

